# Neuer CPU Kühler für den Sockel 1155



## cortex777 (15. Juli 2012)

*Neuer CPU Kühler für den Sockel 1155*

Hey,

ich bin auf der Suchen nach einem neuen CPU Kühler für meinen i5 2500k, habe momentan noch den Boxed Lüfter und da ich mein CPU übertakten möchte muss der weg .

Der Kühler sollte ein gutes P/L-Verhältnis haben und dann bin ich auf dem Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E gestoßen (http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Thermalright/Silver_Arrow_SB-E/986462/?)

Mein CoolerMaster HAF X hat genug Platz für solch große Kühler dann sollte die Höhe kein Problem sein.
Was mir allerdings Sorgen bereitet sind meine RAM's, ich habe 2 von Ripjaws von GSkill verbaut die ja auch wegen den Heat-Spreader sehr hoch sind und deshalb der CPU Kühler nicht reinpassen könnte ich habe auch gleich mal ein Foto gemacht.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler für den Sockel 1155*

Hi,

meine Favoriten. Produktvergleich be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (BK017), EKL Alpenföhn K2 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000057), Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 

Der Macho ist zwar sehr günstig, tut bis 4,5GHz aber dennoch seinen Dienst sehr zuverlässig.

Ich habe allerdings bedenken, dass diese Kühler mit dem Heatspreader kollidieren.

Dieser würde passen, wenn der RAM nicht über 55mm hoch ist. http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...h/Prolimatech-Genesis-CPU-Kuehler::16110.html


----------



## cortex777 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler für den Sockel 1155*

Der Prolimatech Genesis Kühler gefällt mir sehr gut, laut meinen Recherchen passen die Ripjaws locker drunter .


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler für den Sockel 1155*

Vielleicht wäre der Thermalright Archon SB-E etwas für dich. Die Kühlleistung ist aufgrund der vielen Heatpipes hervorragend und mit 17cm Höhe spart er in der Breite an Masse. Sollte in deinem HAF-X locker seinen Platz finden.


----------



## cortex777 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler für den Sockel 1155*

Der Prolimatech Genesis Kühler gefällt mir bis jetzt am besten allerdings kostet der sehr viel wenn man eine Version kauft wo 2 Lüfter enthalten sind.
Ich hätte gerne einen Twin-Tower Kühler da wie ich finde diese sehr gut aussehen weil sie so groß sind .

Wenn es mit den RAM´s bei einem Kühler eng wird könnte man diese ja ein Slot weiter nach rechts setzen wenn das was bringt.


----------



## bloodhound01 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler für den Sockel 1155*

Thermalright Silver Arrow (alt) auf nem asus p8p67



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der kühler ansich könnte noch passen aber mit den lüflern bekommst du probleme


----------



## Fischer995 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler für den Sockel 1155*

Würde sowieso nicht mehr den normalen Silver Arrow an deiner stelle nehmen. Dann lieber den Nachfolger =>Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Thermalright » Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Multisocket Kühler


----------



## cortex777 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler für den Sockel 1155*

Ich denke es wird der Silver Arrow SB-E, falls er nicht passt geht er einfach wieder zurück und dann kommt halt der Prolimatech Genesis .


----------



## lunar19 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler für den Sockel 1155*

Ich würde an deiner Stelle, auch wenn du dich schon entschieden hast, eher den Macho nehmen. Mit diesem Kühler hast du nämlich überhaupt keine Probleme mit den Heatspreadern und OC steckt der locker weg! Alternativ mit dem Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B versuchen. Ich hab den auch und ähnlichen RAM wie du, und bei mir passts. Der Lüfter liegt zwar auf, aber das stört ja nicht


----------



## coroc (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler für den Sockel 1155*

Der Scythe Mugen 3 Rev. B würde auch passen


----------



## GoldenMic (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler für den Sockel 1155*

Ich denke dieser sollte reinpassen:
Thermalright True Spirit 140 (Sockel AM2/AM2+/AM3/775/1155/1156/1366) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Er ist auch gleichzeitig meine Empfehlung. Ansonsten würde ich zum HR-02 Macho raten.


Der Scythe Mugen 3 Rev. B wäre mir persönlich zu laut, die PCGH Edition ist da besser.


----------



## coroc (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler für den Sockel 1155*

Stimmt. Der PCGH Edtion ist flüster leise, und kostet nur ein wenig mehr


----------



## cortex777 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler für den Sockel 1155*



lunar19 schrieb:


> Ich würde an deiner Stelle, auch wenn du dich schon entschieden hast, eher den Macho nehmen. Mit diesem Kühler hast du nämlich überhaupt keine Probleme mit den Heatspreadern und OC steckt der locker weg! Alternativ mit dem Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B versuchen. Ich hab den auch und ähnlichen RAM wie du, und bei mir passts. Der Lüfter liegt zwar auf, aber das stört ja nicht


 
Der Macho wäre auch eine gute Wahl, tut dem Geldbeutel auch nicht so weh, vorallem da ich noch Schüler bin .


----------



## lunar19 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler für den Sockel 1155*

Jap, er ist eigentlich vom P/L-Verhältnis her der beste 

Zum Mugen: Auf keinen Fall den "originalen" von Scythe, entweder die PCGH-Edition oder die 2. Version in Rev. B!


----------



## cortex777 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler für den Sockel 1155*

Ich werde den Macho nehmen aber falls wer noch andere Vorschläge hat immer her damit


----------



## GoldenMic (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler für den Sockel 1155*

Hattest du dir meinen Vorschlag denn mal angesehen?
Thermalright True Spirit 140 (Sockel AM2/AM2+/AM3/775/1155/1156/1366) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

In der Monateg wesentlich leichter als der Macho, dafür aber ähnliche Kühlleistung und sogar minimal leiser.


----------



## lunar19 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler für den Sockel 1155*

@GoldenMic: Aber auch minimal teurer und von der vertikalen Größe (im eingebauten Zustand) breiter. Ist zwar echt ein guter Kühler, aber wenn ich die Wahl hätte, würde ich eher den Macho nehmen. (Hab hier n Testbericht darüber geschreiben: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...-fan-bundle-der-noch-bessere-true-spirit.html) Und über die Optik muss jeder selbst entscheiden, auch wenn ich mit den Thermalright-Kühlern, auch so gut wie sie sind, wegen der Optik nicht so recht warmwerden kann.


----------



## GoldenMic (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler für den Sockel 1155*

Den mit 2 Lüftern gibts ja leider nicht mehr, jedenfalls hatte der letztens keiner im Angebot.
Muss denke ich jeder selbst entscheiden welchen er gern möchte. Solang er ins Gehäuse passt würde ich eher zum True Spirit greifen.


----------



## Seabound (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler für den Sockel 1155*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Der Macho ist zwar sehr günstig, tut bis 4,5GHz aber dennoch seinen Dienst sehr zuverlässig.
> 
> Ich habe allerdings bedenken, dass diese Kühler mit dem Heatspreader kollidieren.



Dann nimm doch den True Spirit 140. Da gibets keine Probleme mit den hohen Ramkühlerchen. Zudem kühlt der fast genausogut wie der Macho.


----------



## lunar19 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler für den Sockel 1155*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Den mit 2 Lüftern gibts ja leider nicht mehr, jedenfalls hatte der letztens keiner im Angebot.
> Muss denke ich jeder selbst entscheiden welchen er gern möchte. Solang er ins Gehäuse passt würde ich eher zum True Spirit greifen.



Den gibts meines Wissens nur bei PC Cooling, weil die der offiziele Distributor von Thermalright sind  Allerdings haben die den wohl aus dem Sortiment genommen, wird nicht mehr angezeigt. Und die zwei Lüfter bringen jetzt auch nicht so viel, ist eben hübsch ;D



> Dann nimm doch den True Spirit 140. Da gibets keine Probleme mit den  hohen Ramkühlerchen. Zudem kühlt der fast genausogut wie der Macho.



Aber der Macho geht doch auch nicht über den RAM, oder?


----------



## GoldenMic (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler für den Sockel 1155*

Soweit ich das bisher gelesen habe sollen 2 Lüfter vor allem dazu führen, dass das abgegeben Geräusch angenehmer ist. Konnte ich allerdings nicht selber testen 


Der Macho geht afaik schon über den Ram.


----------



## Seabound (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler für den Sockel 1155*



lunar19 schrieb:


> Aber der Macho geht doch auch nicht über den RAM, oder?


 
Ich glaube auch nicht. Der Poster meinte es. Mit dem True Spirit wäre er auf der sicheren Seite. Die Kühlleistungen sind halt minimal schlechter.


----------



## lunar19 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler für den Sockel 1155*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Soweit ich das bisher gelesen habe sollen 2 Lüfter vor allem dazu führen, dass das abgegeben Geräusch angenehmer ist. Konnte ich allerdings nicht selber testen
> 
> Der Macho geht afaik schon über den Ram.



Wirklich? Ist mir beim Testen nicht wirklich aufgefallen  Hab allerdings auch nicht so ricgtig drauf geachtet...

Und zum RAM: Hier ist ein Bild von Mindfactory mit montiertem Macho: https://www.mindfactory.de/images/product_images/1280/749923_4__44340-4.jpg Sieht so aus, als ob nicht 



> Mit dem True Spirit wäre er auf der sicheren Seite.



Ja, stimmt auch wieder


----------



## GoldenMic (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler für den Sockel 1155*

Dabei ist die Geräuschkulisse und die Lautstärke doch zusammen mit der Kühlleistung das wichtigste.

Zum Ram: Es kann schon zu Problemen kommen, je nach Board. Ich würde jedenfalls auf Kühlausätze verzichten.


----------



## lunar19 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler für den Sockel 1155*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Dabei ist die Geräuschkulisse und die Lautstärke doch zusammen mit der Kühlleistung das wichtigste.
> 
> Zum Ram: Es kann schon zu Problemen kommen, je nach Board. Ich würde jedenfalls auf Kühlausätze verzichten.



Stimmt, aber ich hatte ja ausdrücklich das Bundle getestet und auf die Lautstärke von einem Lüfter nicht so viel Wert gelegt. Ich glaube Icke&Er hatte auch einen Bericht über den "normalen" verfasst. 

Zum RAM: Nagut, belassen wir es dabei  ich auch nicht, nachdem ich jetzt meine Ripjaws hatte...


----------



## Professor Theorie (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler für den Sockel 1155*

ich würde in diesem Falle den Macho Special Edition nehmen, welcher einfach besser aussieht und eine etwas höhere Kühlleistung besitzt. Ansonsten ist der Macho gut und günstig, um dir jede Menge Frust zu sparen, solltest du aber über einen laaangen Schraubenzieher verfügen.


----------



## Uter (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler für den Sockel 1155*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Soweit ich das bisher gelesen habe sollen 2 Lüfter vor allem dazu führen, dass das abgegeben Geräusch angenehmer ist. Konnte ich allerdings nicht selber testen


 Afaik steigt die Lautstärke etwas, so sind auch meine Erfahrungen und es wär auch logisch.


----------



## GoldenMic (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler für den Sockel 1155*



Uter schrieb:


> Afaik steigt die Lautstärke etwas, so sind auch meine Erfahrungen und es wär auch logisch.


 
Es ging nicht um die Lautstärke sondern um die Art des Geräusches.


----------



## Uter (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler für den Sockel 1155*

Das hab ich persönlich auch noch nicht feststellen können.


----------



## Seabound (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler für den Sockel 1155*

Vielleicht kann man ja versuchen, die Rotation der beiden Lüfter so hinzubekommen, dass sich die Lüftergeräusche durch den Antischall gegenseitig aufheben. Vollkommene Stille!


----------



## cortex777 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler für den Sockel 1155*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann man ja versuchen, die Rotation der beiden Lüfter so hinzubekommen, dass sich die Lüftergeräusche durch den Antischall gegenseitig aufheben. Vollkommene Stille!



Das wär die ultimative Lösung .

Wie gesagt der Macho stimmt mir am meisten zu und dann wird noch ein langer Schraubenzieher mitbestellt, gibt es ja bei alternate.de für nur 2€ .
Wenn der dann wegen den hohen Heat-Spreadern von den RAM´s nicht reinpassen sollte kommt er zurück und ich werde den True Spirit testen .


----------



## GoldenMic (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler für den Sockel 1155*

Dann überhäufe uns bitte mit deinen Erfahrungen sobald du ihn verbaut hast. Viel Spaß


----------



## lunar19 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler für den Sockel 1155*

Sag doch dann bitte nochmal Bescheid, ob du zufrieden bist. Hoffe, wir konnten helfen


----------



## cortex777 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler für den Sockel 1155*

Na klar ich werde dann berichten


----------



## cortex777 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler für den Sockel 1155*

So neuer CPU Kühler ist da aber nicht der Macho sondern der Alpenföhn Himalaya mit 2 Enermax Lüftern, siehe http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/c...-haf-x-schwarz-weiss-casemod.html#post4422158


----------



## coroc (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuer CPU Kühler für den Sockel 1155*

Oh, einn Casemod, immer gut


----------

